# NJ Soil Test Results - Recommendations?



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

Hi All,

I have a long-neglected lawn that I started working on last summer. I took out a large tree stump, leveled a few areas, dethatched and overseeded with TTTF(Hogan Blend). The overseed came out okay, but there is definitely still a ton of work needed, still thin and a mix of crappy grasses and weeds. I finally got a soil test done by the Rutgers lab and results are below. I sprayed prodiamine last week at 4 month rate, but we got 2" of rain about 18 hours after I sprayed(only 0.5-0.75" was in the forecast when I sprayed). I'd prefer any amendments to be done with granular applications, any suggestions on specific products that I should used based on this test? I'm not looking for perfection but would appreciate any advice.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Your low pH needs 45lb /ksqft of calcitic lime. That's the main thing to focus. It could also use potassium and it is high in phosphorus. Check the soil remediation guide for more info on products/rates.


----------



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

Probably stupid questions, but I've never used Lime... Is this calcitic lime? Do I throw down 45lbs per 1,000 in one shot? And should Lime be applied at the same/different time as other fertilizers?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I cant read the label from this image. The image quality is too low. The Soil Remediation Guide discusses your other questions.


----------



## JERSEY (Sep 9, 2018)

curious if your in south jersey.....or north jersey...sandy soil or clay?



edixon88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a long-neglected lawn that I started working on last summer. I took out a large tree stump, leveled a few areas, dethatched and overseeded with TTTF(Hogan Blend). The overseed came out okay, but there is definitely still a ton of work needed, still thin and a mix of crappy grasses and weeds. I finally got a soil test done by the Rutgers lab and results are below. I sprayed prodiamine last week at 4 month rate, but we got 2" of rain about 18 hours after I sprayed(only 0.5-0.75" was in the forecast when I sprayed). I'd prefer any amendments to be done with granular applications, any suggestions on specific products that I should used based on this test? I'm not looking for perfection but would appreciate any advice.


----------



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

JERSEY said:


> curious if your in south jersey.....or north jersey...sandy soil or clay?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in Neptune. I'm honestly not sure how to tell what type it is but I assume sandy.


----------



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

I had a few things take priority and I'm finally getting around to this. Below is the only calcitic lime I've been able to find locally, would this amount of magnesium be a concern with my test results or is that not enough to make a difference? I'm planning on putting down 40#/1,000 this week before some expected light rain.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes that's calcitic lime.

Read the bag label. I think that one goes down at 10#/Ksqft.


----------



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

g-man said:


> Yes that's calcitic lime.
> 
> Read the bag label. I think that one goes down at 10#/Ksqft.


Sorry, that was not my actual bag. I didn't have a pic and found that one in another thread.. same brand and type but they must have made minor formulation tweaks. This one is mine.

It looks like it can go down at 50#, that just seems like a ton of product, but my test says I need about 45#. Assuming I'm safe to throw 40# down in one shot, the minor levels of mg wouldn't be a concern being that I'm already in an optimal range, would it?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You will be fine with Mg. There are not really any other options.


----------



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

The Rutgers "recommendation" for Nitrogen is only 1 lb per 1,000 square feet for the year.....sounds a bit low ?


----------



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

Thanks! My first time using lime, so I just wanted to make sure I wasn't going to royally screw it up haha.


----------

